# Rothenburger Tools



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Have any of you had good or bad luck with Rothenburger Tools? They have a interesting line tools from drain cleaners, cameras to hand tools.
Just sent in to get a catalog and was curious about their quality.
Your thoughts?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

They Have been available here for many years. I would put them on a par with Ridgid tools. excellent quality-German made. i would recommend them


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I use a basin wrench made by them and I like it.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Adamche said:


> They Have been available here for many years. I would put them on a par with Ridgid tools. excellent quality-German made. i would recommend them


I just remembered, the only negative I have is that the cutting wheels on their tube cutters are not as good as the ridgid, they are not quite as hard & sharp


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The torch I bought probly 12 or more years ago is mean but sputtered and didn't like fast hand movements. I'm sure their newer models are greatly improved. The pipe wrench I have imo is hands down as good as ridgid and untoppable by anything I've seen. I will gladly buy more when the need arises.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone used their press tools?
How is it compare to ridgid pro-press?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

As good as ridgid imo i can buy a rothenberger tool with no fear which i can't say about many brands at all. I've got 3 sizes of copper cutters, 1/2 and 3/4 benders, branch puller, 18 pipe wrench, strap wrench and more that i can't remember love em


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Their basin wrench not a good one broke two trying to tighten faucets but the curve on the wrench makes it a pain to try to work with their cutter pipe wenches copper cutter are good


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have their torch. Craftsman and Ace are selling a rebadged plastic version of it now.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Heard that they're pretty good. Probably Ridgids toughest competitor.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Narin said:


> Heard that they're pretty good. Probably Ridgids toughest competitor.


You gotta post an intro!


----------



## salhb (May 11, 2012)

HSI said:


> Have any of you had good or bad luck with Rothenburger Tools? They have a interesting line tools from drain cleaners, cameras to hand tools.
> Just sent in to get a catalog and was curious about their quality.
> Your thoughts?


Depending on what your buying, or want to buy, very familiar with one tool I used back in my apprenticeship years, Rothenberger Collins 22A pipe machine. Was the fastest pipe threader available from 1/2-2". They still make that machine today...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I have rothenburger pipe machine with automatic dies, cuts 1/2" - 2" pipe. It is fricken awesome!

I bought it used on eBay for $1000 about 5 years ago. Great tool.


----------



## AussieDrain (May 28, 2012)

I don't like them... All my encounters with rothenberger tools have been negative but then again that could just be my bad luck.....


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

HSI said:


> Have any of you had good or bad luck with Rothenburger Tools? They have a interesting line tools from drain cleaners, cameras to hand tools.
> Just sent in to get a catalog and was curious about their quality.
> Your thoughts?


 Suck !:yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've heard the camera cables are flimsy and the heads come apart and short out...but that's not from personal experience, just what a few plumbers and the supply-house guys told me.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sure glad I had their Super Fire torch today. Running 80' of 1 1/2 copper to install a central water filtration unit. Their torches are well balanced, cost less than Turbo/Goss/Lennox, and put out plenty of heat.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

AussieDrain said:


> I don't like them... All my encounters with rothenberger tools have been negative but then again that could just be my bad luck.....


 No they suck!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya, I agree with most replies above. Rothenberger stuff is mostly pretty good. Some of their tools are excellent.


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> I have rothenburger pipe machine with automatic dies, cuts 1/2" - 2" pipe. It is fricken awesome!
> 
> I bought it used on eBay for $1000 about 5 years ago. Great tool.


I have the same one....works awesome, never a problem


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pilot light said:


> No they suck!


Really?

The few hand tools of theirs I own are excellent.

What Rothenberger tools do you own? 

...and none of this "My best _friend's_ sister's boyfriend's _brother's_ girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw some Rothenberger tools once".


----------

